# Kiffin to Bama as new OC?



## KYBobwhite (Jan 8, 2014)

Any truth to this rumour?


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2014)

All I can find its a possibility.  I'm hoping HCIW.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lawd, i hope not....


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 9, 2014)

I bet it happens.  He was a very good OC.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 9, 2014)

Saw this rumor last night.
If true then Kiffen is the best sales guy I have ever seen!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 9, 2014)

Ima tellin ya


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 9, 2014)

His visit in December was the reason Bama lost the Sugar Bowl.  I'm tellin you guys...Kiffin is bad juju.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)

Lord I hope he lands nowhere near Tuscaloosa. 
Snake in the grass, and we don't need that


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I bet it happens.  He was a very good OC.



at least we can agree on something


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

well, it looks like the rumor is getting legs.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> well, it looks like the rumor is getting legs.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2014)

he is asbestos, been a good run


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 9, 2014)

Soul... meet devil.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2014)

Interviewing this week, per CBS.  Have you guys heard of anyone else that might be getting a look?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

Whomever they get they will be under the watchful eye of Saban to keep them in check. The thing I see is that Bama needs to go after someone who will open it up a bit and play on the strength of the personel. Saban is smash mouth, line our best up against your best and let's see what happens. That is not the game anymore with the undersized HUNH style of play. Saban is going to have to allow the new OC to get creative and not worry so much that it is balanced down to the same number of runs to passes. His balance has worked in the past but it seems that it is becoming more and more routine to a point where everyone in the stands knows what is coming.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

There are a few names out there but most are current or past NFLers. Also the past clemson OC and UCLA OC are being mentioned. But from the looks of the records of both of those teams when these two were the OC, I can see why they were fired.


----------



## jzFish (Jan 9, 2014)

He will fit right in.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope Kiffin wont get hired. If he did I would have to bump just about every Kiffin thread back up just to try to keep the hypocrites at bay and that would be a challenge.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Whomever they get they will be under the watchful eye of Saban to keep them in check. The thing I see is that Bama needs to go after someone who will open it up a bit and play on the strength of the personel. Saban is smash mouth, line our best up against your best and let's see what happens. That is not the game anymore with the undersized HUNH style of play. Saban is going to have to allow the new OC to get creative and not worry so much that it is balanced down to the same number of runs to passes. His balance has worked in the past but it seems that it is becoming more and more routine to a point where everyone in the stands knows what is coming.



This years champ ran a pro style O. So did last years... and the year before...


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 9, 2014)

It worked wonders to have him come evaluate the offense before the sugar bowl game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> This years champ ran a pro style O. So did last years... and the year before...



You are right, but what I was trying to say and probably didn't do the best job at it was that a balanced attack is good if it is working. However, if at some point in the game either your passing or running is being stuffed, you need to go with what is hot and moving the football. Run out of multiple formations, don't come out and run the same plays again and again when they are not working. I like the pro style offense but feel like formations out of the pro style confuse the defense and that is what I would like to see rather than TJ Yeldon tapdancing around to see if a hole opens up before running up the Olines back. If you didn't notice, our Oline was not very dominant in getting a lot of push this year. Yeldon needs good blocking to get thru while Drake and now with the emergence of Henry they find a small opening and hit it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> When did any bama fan say anything nice about Kiffen.  Other than we were glad he's at Tennessee.



Not sure what he means either. I for one do not like the guy and have never wanted him anywhere near Ttown except on the other sideline. I have read alot of posts on other forums and it seams that many Bama fans don't want him but put confidence in Saban making the right hire. Maybe he will be different if hired as he is not the head guy but a OC. But if ACCU wants us to say we are not Bama fans anymore because of who is on the staff, that is not going to happen.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 9, 2014)

There is only two scenarios to this, well three being Kiffin not hired.

1. Kiffin using this only to propel himself into another head coaching job. Has absolutely nothing to do with Alabama besides recognition.
2. Saban retires within years and Kiffin takes over.

Coaching is just a huge fraternity. Coaches for the most part watch out for each other and help when they can.

 Maybe I'm wrong, maybe comments about Kiffin will pick right back up where they left off when he left the SEC.


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2014)

http://blogs.ajc.com/college-footba...-job/?icmp=ajc_internallink_textlink_homepage

???


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> There is only two scenarios to this, well three being Kiffin not hired.
> 
> 1. Kiffin using this only to propel himself into another head coaching job. Has absolutely nothing to do with Alabama besides recognition.
> 2. Saban retires within years and Kiffin takes over.
> ...





I will go out on a limb here and say Kiffin will never be the head coach at Bama. OC maybe, but not the HC.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I will go out on a limb here and say Kiffin will never be the head coach at Bama. OC maybe, but not the HC.



If Kirby Smart goes to Vandy and Bama hires Kiffin, it could be a possibility when Saban leaves.  I see Saban coaching another 3-5 years, tops.  If Kirby goes to Vandy, I would hope Bama would look to hire Kirby to replace Saban.  If all you Mark Richt haters are correct and he gets fired before Saban leaves, UGA could look to hire Kirby from wherever he is at (Bama, Vandy or another head coaching position).  

I think Saban will have the ability to suppress Kiffin's bloated ego.  If Saban can control Kiffin and Kiffin doesn't do anything crazy, it could certainly resurrect Kiffin's coaching future.  If Kiffin does not perform under Saban and it turns out to be a nightmare (i.e. Saban has to fire Kiffin), I think it would be a long time before Kiffin ever gets another shot at coordinator or any other coaching positiion.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I will go out on a limb here and say Kiffin will never be the head coach at Bama. OC maybe, but not the HC.



He will never be HC at Bama. If we wanted mediocre coaching after Saban we would just hire Richt. At least he's a good man.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> He will never be HC at Bama. If we wanted mediocre coaching after Saban we would just hire Richt. At least he's a good man.



I would take Richt over Kiffin.  Bama needs to hire Kiffin as Head Coach in Waiting!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> If Kirby Smart goes to Vandy and Bama hires Kiffin, it could be a possibility when Saban leaves.  I see Saban coaching another 3-5 years, tops.  If Kirby goes to Vandy, I would hope Bama would look to hire Kirby to replace Saban.  If all you Mark Richt haters are correct and he gets fired before Saban leaves, UGA could look to hire Kirby from wherever he is at (Bama, Vandy or another head coaching position).
> 
> I think Saban will have the ability to suppress Kiffin's bloated ego.  If Saban can control Kiffin and Kiffin doesn't do anything crazy, it could certainly resurrect Kiffin's coaching future.  If Kiffin does not perform under Saban and it turns out to be a nightmare (i.e. Saban has to fire Kiffin), I think it would be a long time before Kiffin ever gets another shot at coordinator or any other coaching positiion.




Well the thing about Saban is he does not allow the freshman players to do interviews nor does he allow his OC and DC to do interviews unless it is before a bowl game and maybe one other time. Kiffin would not get a chance to run his mouth to the media which is a good thing.



Matthew6 said:


> He will never be HC at Bama. If we wanted mediocre coaching after Saban we would just hire Richt. At least he's a good man.



Ouch. Not sure 10 win seasons without a NC mixed in every once in a while would sit well with the Bama Fanbase.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I would take Richt over Kiffin.  Bama needs to hire Kiffin as Head Coach in Waiting!!!



That role is already taken by Kirby Smart.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> at least we can agree on something



You can't do that Ripper. I agreed with him yesterday that Richt should be fired at Uga. That's 2 bammers in 2days.  I swear, the world must be coming to an end soon.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Well the thing about Saban is he does not allow the freshman players to do interviews nor does he allow his OC and DC to do interviews unless it is before a bowl game and maybe one other time. Kiffin would not get a chance to run his mouth to the media which is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. Not sure 10 win seasons without a NC mixed in every once in a while would sit well with the Bama Fanbase.



I agree.  I think if anybody could put Kiffin in his place it would be Saban.  Saban runs a very good program.  If Kiffin can play by the rules, it will be very good for him.  I don't put anything past Kiffin though and he is capable of anything.  Just noting that if Kiffin slips up, nail in his coffin for a very long time (IMO).


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> That role is already taken by Kirby Smart.



I believe that role will be tested during this offseason as well as every other year until either Kirby does leave or Saban leaves.  I think it would be good for Kirby to get some head coaching experience somewhere before taking the Bama position when Saban leaves or the UGA position when Mark Richt leaves.  

I also like your infactuation with firing Mark Richt.  There must be something deep down there with you and him!


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> I hope Kiffin wont get hired. If he did I would have to bump just about every Kiffin thread back up just to try to keep the hypocrites at bay and that would be a challenge.



 Who would do something like that?


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 9, 2014)

With all the bad MOJO hanging over Kiffen and the way he - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - off the NCAA while at UT, I hope Saban is just helping the agent they share and assisting in getting Kiffen's name out in the media.

Please not T-Town


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> I hope Kiffin wont get hired. If he did I would have to bump just about every Kiffin thread back up just to try to keep the hypocrites at bay and that would be a challenge.





riprap said:


> Who would do something like that?



The biggest challenge would be weeding through all the Fire CMR threads to find the one you are looking for. If I were you I would start somewhere around the time that Kiffin and UT destroyed UGA like 45-19. Should be some good reads in that time period but not much different from what you read today.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> The biggest challenge would be weeding through all the Fire CMR threads to find the one you are looking for. If I were you I would start somewhere around the time that Kiffin and UT destroyed UGA like 45-19. Should be some good reads in that time period but not much different from what you read today.



Awe. Looks who's back. CMR's and UGA's biggest fan. I hope that two game losing streak doesn't sting too much.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> Awe. Looks who's back. CMR's and UGA's biggest fan. I hope that two game losing streak doesn't sting too much.



It does sting a bit. Maybe you can tell me how to deal with it since you are used to it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> It does sting a bit. Maybe you can tell me how to deal with it since you are used to it.



I use to take it real hard and have the scars to prove it.

Now I just get some best of Munson VHS tapes out.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> I use to take it real hard and have the scars to prove it.
> 
> Now I just get some best of Munson VHS tapes out.



Were VHS or Beta tapes around when your team was relevant?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> You are right, but what I was trying to say and probably didn't do the best job at it was that a balanced attack is good if it is working. However, if at some point in the game either your passing or running is being stuffed, you need to go with what is hot and moving the football. Run out of multiple formations, don't come out and run the same plays again and again when they are not working. I like the pro style offense but feel like formations out of the pro style confuse the defense and that is what I would like to see rather than TJ Yeldon tapdancing around to see if a hole opens up before running up the Olines back. If you didn't notice, our Oline was not very dominant in getting a lot of push this year. Yeldon needs good blocking to get thru while Drake and now with the emergence of Henry they find a small opening and hit it.



And there is the biggest complaint against Coach Nussmeier this season. It is okay to have a run/pass ratio out of balance. If your opponent can't stop Derrick Henry, then keep running him till they do. TJ had a foot injury in the Missy State game and never was the same afterward. I could understand if we didnt have anyone better, but Henry and Drake both showed amazing ability at times while TJ pretty much couldnt spin out of a tackle toward the end of the season. The oklahoma game, we had success with the long pass when AJ had time, but after the long interception, we never even attempted another long pass. With 8 men in the box on defense, our Oline ran out of gas by the middle of the 4th quarter. 
 This will be a tough year coming with a new QB, an offensive line rebuild, and now a search for a new OC. I don't like Kiffin, i don't trust that he would put his heart into the position, and feel he would be gone at the first chance for another HC position. However, Saban has a good eye for talent( most of the time) and if he wants him, so be it. 
He hasnt asked for our opinion, anyway.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

I watched Yeldon play in highschool here and he was a very good player in highschool but had problems holding onto the ball. When he first committed to Auburn it didn't bother me that they got him because of the fumble problem. Last year, I thought that maybe  I was a bit hard on him and that he was going to be a great back for Bama. Now I think that Henry and Drake are the men and Yeldon is on the outside looking in. He fumbles to ball too much at the most crucial time when ball security should be top priority. I know Drake fumbles too but this is really his first year seeing alot of action and he hits the hole hard and gets to the second level very quick with good vision.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

agreed, Fairhope.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, we just lost Kevin Steele to Petrino, and Cyrus K. and Ha Ha Clinton Dix have declared for the draft. Lawd, this day sux.....


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 9, 2014)

Also heard Rick Neuheisel to interview for Bama OC

Roll Tide


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 9, 2014)

I say bring Lane Kiffin to T-Town. Putting his horrible HC issues to the side, this man is an offensive guru. I can bet our recruiting would only get stronger also with LK on board. I'm hoping Kirby stays and someday picks up the reins whenever CNS retires.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh and with CNS calling the shots, Im not worried about Kiffin's ego. I'm sure CNS will keep him right in line.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Were VHS or Beta tapes around when your team was relevant?



They relevant to some people. Check your posts.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Are you drinking when you watch them, and do they come with subtitles?



The audio/video is kind of like a Clint Eastwood western.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

y'all quit de-railing this thread.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I say bring Lane Kiffin to T-Town. Putting his horrible HC issues to the side, this man is an offensive guru. I can bet our recruiting would only get stronger also with LK on board. I'm hoping Kirby stays and someday picks up the reins whenever CNS retires.



 Didn't he cause the Vols to lose a scholly-ship or two, go on probation or something?????


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just looked up Franklin's salary at Vandy and it said it was in the $3 million range. You think if Vandy throws that kind of money at Kirby, he will go?  

Even if I were a Bama fan and Kirby was my coach in waiting, wouldn't you want him to have some head coaching experience before you hand him the reigns of your program?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I just looked up Franklin's salary at Vandy and it said it was in the $3 million range. You think if Vandy throws that kind of money at Kirby, he will go?
> 
> Even if I were a Bama fan and Kirby was my coach in waiting, wouldn't you want him to have some head coaching experience before you hand him the reigns of your program?



i would like to see him with HC experience before coming in. You need not look any further than what Muschamp is going through right now to see how an assistant does when thrust in the role of HC for a big time program. I am thinking that UF wishes they had gone a different direction. 3 Mil would be difficult to turn down as your first HC gig. Vandy seems to be on the rise and the expectations are not what they are at some other programs even though Franklin has raised the bar a bit.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 10, 2014)

fairhope said:


> i would like to see him with HC experience before coming in. You need not look any further than what Muschamp is going through right now to see how an assistant does when thrust in the role of HC for a big time program. I am thinking that UF wishes they had gone a different direction. 3 Mil would be difficult to turn down as your first HC gig. Vandy seems to be on the rise and the expectations are not what they are at some other programs even though Franklin has raised the bar a bit.



Agreed


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Multiple reports being quoted that it is now a done deal. Lane Kiffin is Bama's new OC.
http://espn.go.com/college-football...ed-alabama-crimson-tide-offensive-coordinator


----------



## tcward (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Multiple reports being quoted that it is now a done deal. Lane Kiffin is Bama's new OC.
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...ed-alabama-crimson-tide-offensive-coordinator



Oh well, Bama had a good run while it lasted. All good things must come to an end..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2014)

tcward said:


> Oh well, Bama had a good run while it lasted. All good things must come to an end..........



He may be brilliant next year and we'll forget his past faux pas.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 10, 2014)

If he makes it out alive when he comes to Neyland. It'll be a violent scene. We essentially lost a recruiting class under him. While he was packing up to sneak out of Knoxville he had Orgeron call UT newly arrived recruits and telling them not to go to class so they could follow him to USC. This was from UTs football complex and players heard him doing it.  This is not sour grapes. The dude is a low or no character snake.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2014)

snort

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=12674659

t


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 10, 2014)

Last thing I'm going to say is IMO if you're a fan of the red team you have to question the motives of Saban and Kiffin both. It just got real for me and anything else I say would just cause conflict, I'm done with this subject.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure I understand what you are trying to say accu.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2014)

tcward said:


> Oh well, Bama had a good run while it lasted. All good things must come to an end..........



x2. Hard to believe they hired LK.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 10, 2014)

Saban hasn't proved to be smart enough to hire the right people for positions within his team. He should have checked this thread out before making such a big mistake.  

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2014)

He hired one of the best O cord in the game in kiffen but the guy is a cancer and the cancer will be bad for Bama in the end. kiffen's ego to Sabans wont work for long. Also wouldnt be happy about this move because kiffen wont be there long either.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 11, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> He hired one of the best O cord in the game in kiffen but the guy is a cancer and the cancer will be bad for Bama in the end. kiffen's ego to Sabans wont work for long. Also wouldnt be happy about this move because kiffen wont be there long either.



I don't like this move and hope it only last about a year, before Kiffin gets another HC job somewhere and fails again.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 11, 2014)

How long until Bama has major NCAA violations?

On a positive note, he'll be bringing his smokin' hot wife with him


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 12, 2014)

I felt like Kiffin snubbed his nose at UT and the SEC when he bolted for USC.  I thought it was karma when he was fired from USC and hoped to never hear his name again.  But, I believe Coach Saban is the best in college football and knows what he is doing.  I want to believe he will keep Kiffin on a short leash.  I believe Lane Kiffin cares about one thing and one thing only, and that is Lane Kiffin.  It is what it is and there is nothing I or anyone else can do about it.  I just hope that Coach Saban and the administration keeps a very close eye on him to make sure he doesn't bring trouble to the Capstone.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2014)

.........well, I see it this way, BAMA fans will ready to throw Kiffin to the wolves and give coach Saban an ear full,are they will be saying coach Saban is a genious  by this time next year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2014)

Ed Orgeron about to be reunited with Kiffin at Bama. Just rumor right now but makes sense with the DL position open.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2014)

All joking aside; Bama has always at leat been respected, but with the hire of one Lane "Sleazy Slimy" Kiffin, Bama has.....well, lets just say a lot of people in the SEC do not care for him very much. He may be lower than Urban....no, he is lower.


----------

